# Is there such a thing as posting to many reports?



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

It has recently been brought to my attention that a local captain has been telling the other charter captains that they post to many reports and are giving away to much information...how do y'all feel about this? I personally enjoy the information and tips from captains like Brant peacher, brad king, matt McLeod, Tyler Massey, Wes rozier, dusty powers, and the out of area reports from the louisiana captains. I hope that this one bad apple doesn't ruin the reports for the rest of us, and I'd like to get yalls take on this also


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Those guys get good exposure and advertisement for their business, we get good real time fishing reports, to me that seems like everyone wins. I don't hire guides to fish in this area, but I know the name of a few good ones, if someone asked, because of what I've seen here. Keep them coming.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Local Capt use this site as free advertisment to promote their business and both the forum and the Capt both benefit from it. I enjoy reading reports from most of the Capt, plus they get alot of their clients from here. I say keep posting, you'd be stupid not to.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i don't think so as long as you don't give pin point locations


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd like to know who the other captain is Josh. Knowing most of the above personally, I have nothing but respect and gratitude for their posts. Since I am pretty new to fishing the bay and inshore, I need all the help I can get so all their reports are appreciated. It's not like they're giving out any honey hole numbers, only the pointer of the day such as baits, conditions and so forth. This kind of smacks of some jealously (sp) of these guys doing well with tough conditions this year.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

It's not like it's a big secret that 90% of the fishing inshore charter guides do in the area takes place within a 2 mile radius of the pass. Sounds like someone just needs a little mommy milk.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I think that the Capt that might be whining could be upset because he uses everyones spots. Plus the idea of hiring a local Capt is to learn and these guys that post about their trips with baits lures and techniques are top notch and we appreciate it! Now for the Capt that was bitching about the postings good luck in future business your name will come out and we will know who the selfish one is! Maybe it's the spot stealer?


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Having worked as a fishing guide on several Texas lakes, I can say I've seen this mentality from one or two guides in the past who don't fully understand their business. In my experience, I could even tell someone what location, types of baits, etc. and STILL have no problem putting my clients on fish where other weekend anglers would still struggle to catch fish.
In my experience, Guides and Charter captains who share information between themselves and on boards like this do MUCH better than those who "hide their secrets".


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

What a joke... the reports are great, probably the main reason most of us come to the forum. 

I think its pretty pathetic for a professional captain to ask other captains not to help other fishermen. These guys should be at the forefront of helping others in all areas (catching fish, being responsible, being safe, having the right equipment, conservation, etc.).


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What one person does with the knowledge they possess is their own business and if others are angered by that than its just too damn bad. I have been told before (even on this site) that I have loose lips at times. I'd like to say I'm sorry and it won't happen again but it would just be a lie.

Theres plenty of fish out there. You just have to beat everyone to them.

On a side note, I haven't posted any reports in a while. Not because I think there are too many but because I've been lazy and haven't felt like it.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It's rather obvious from the postings here that the vast majority appreciate postings that include information to help them be a better fisherman as well as improve their catch. To be helpful to others You don't have to give the exact spot of a log or hole in the river that is a hot spot. Just sharing techniques, bait, style, and general area can be very beneficial.

I agree with Photofishin about Texas having recently returned from a very successful 5 week out there fishing freshwater. Both a catfish pro as well as numerous regular guys made for a really great time. They provided info, and in some cases did give me exact spots.

I think this forum is all about sharing and helping each other


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Chris don't post any reports until you can top the big blue eating your yellowfin then following it up. That was perfect!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Local Capt use this site as free advertisment to promote their business and both the forum and the Capt both benefit from it. I enjoy reading reports from most of the Capt, plus they get alot of their clients from here. I say keep posting, you'd be stupid not to.


+1, good for their business (free exposure) and good for the PFF (timely reports)


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

tell the Capt to stop whining, he might need to do a self evaluation in hopes or realizing that the problem isn't those other Capt's, it's his problem.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

samoajoe said:


> Chris don't post any reports until you can top the big blue eating your yellowfin then following it up. That was perfect!


Hell, if I have to top that report before posting another, I might as well quit this forum!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

It's obviously NOT a Captain at all. Sounds to me he's a *"*WANNABE" Captain.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Personally, I don’t care whether they post or don’t post, if I don’t like’m I just don’t read’m! Sometimes the posts and information contain some good stuff, some are pretty redundant and boring, and with some it’s just an ego thing as they repeatedly bump their own posts back to the top. 

I like the pics, especially action pics, or live fish being properly handled. (dead fish laying on a table are NOT very special) At times I wish the fish were handled better; *hanging a big ole BULL RED* from a Boca Grip is a sure fire way to damage the fish; and someone in the business of fishing for a living should know better. You can’t wear them out on light tackle, hang them like a side of beef for 3 minutes while your client poses, and then expect them to survive to breed.

I don’t know which Captain is purported to be complaining, and I don’t care, if he’s got an opinion, he’s entitled to it just like everyone else. The forum often is like a “clic” of High School kids who like to circle and beat up the guy who isn’t just like the rest. 

Why don’t we stick to fishing instead of ganging up on somebody because it’s a rainy day!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

All the posts come from the pass or sound. I just don't get it if that's your best spots you are not a very good captain!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

It's not ganging up on a captain when he's telling other captains to stop posting reports because it makes him "look bad". Here's a suggestion run more trips, catch more fish, and post some reports instead of telling people to do less, how about you do more.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Opinions are like a--holes.

I love reading the reports and seeing the pictures.

Whining about something like that is as dumb as claiming "private" spots and as lame as trying to chase ppl off of holes. The water & its fish are a shared resource. Anybody in the entertainment business that is guiding should be happy to have a job right now.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

If folks were giving out coordinates that were shared with them in confidence, I'd be "hot". It's not cheap to put that stuff out and I can see why folks get ticked when they have someone sitting on it where there was nothing before. HOWEVER, I haven't seen anything like that on here and it's not going to hurt their business. Just from what I've seen/read, I already would recommend a number of captains on here to friends who may visit I can't take to do the type of fishing they'd like. 

If I was a captain, I'd assign someone specifically in my family to document and post every single good trip on every board like this. Word of mouth advertising is POTENT and you'd be crazy not to take advantage of this FREE resource.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

really, Really, REALLY, Its a fishing forum...... I thought we were supposed to post "fishing reports"


DANG, the MIZ pic didnt show up


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ruger7mmmag said:


> If folks were giving out coordinates that were shared with them in confidence, I'd be "hot". It's not cheap to put that stuff out and I can see why folks get ticked when they have someone sitting on it where there was nothing before. HOWEVER, I haven't seen anything like that on here and it's not going to hurt their business. Just from what I've seen/read, I already would recommend a number of captains on here to friends who may visit I can't take to do the type of fishing they'd like.
> 
> If I was a captain, I'd assign someone specifically in my family to document and post every single good trip on every board like this. Word of mouth advertising is POTENT and you'd be crazy not to take advantage of this FREE resource.


I agree but there is no such thing as a 'private' number. There are thousands (or tens of thousands) of people running bottom machines that can find the same thing. I have a couple or four hundred numbers on my gps that other people have found, too. 

Anger on the water bothers me. If a captain can't catch fish then he should quit and get a job in an office or whatever.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Aroundthehorn, have you ever paid quite a bit of money to put spots out there? I'm not talking about wrecks, natural bottom etc. I'm talking about putting out chicken coups, concrete pyramids etc. If you have spent the money it does to pay for, haul out, drop and wait for it to produce, you may see it's not easy to bite your tongue when you wait all week to go there and on your first trip some one flies over the second they see you catch anything and "steals it". 

If you find it in the normal course of running, then hey, no big deal. But if I'm fishing and been on it awhile and that causes you to drive up RIGHT NEXT TO MY BOAT to where I can throw a baseball into yours, then I find that highly offensive. I wouldn't do that to anyone else.

It's not smart either bc you don't know who you may run into out there who would just as easy pull a gun and plant a few rounds into your outboard. I wouldn't do that, but I've heard plenty of stories back when I was a first mate during hs/college where that stuff did happen.

All I'm saying is, find it by running over it on the way somewhere and you won't have any problems. Run up to someone fished over it and you deserve all the trouble you are asking for in my opinion.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok, cowboy!

Your reply makes no sense. It is illogical. There is no such thing as a private number. It's people like you who make me dread shooting the pass and fishing PUBLIC water. You see, it's public because the PUBLIC owns it, no matter what crap you pay Cletus to dump out on the bottom.

Go ahead. Whip out your piece and shoot at somebody and see where that gets you in life. Would you shoot at somebody who slowed you up on the way to work? Maybe you would. You sound like the whiner who prompted this thread. Thank god the coast guard is out there.

Like I said, if a captain can't catch fish he should ride off into the sunset and stock shelves or work in a cube. 




Ruger7mmmag said:


> Aroundthehorn, have you ever paid quite a bitbuckhunter32175
> Member
> Ruby Red Lip
> *
> ...


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Slow down Aroundthehorn! LOL Where did I say I'd do that? What I was trying to make you see is the other side. I myself am neutral but I've seen this from many sides. One as a recreational fisherman, one as a first mate on charter and head boats and third as an employee of a company where I saw the company drop over 300 coups one day. 

I myself ALWAYS look at the big picture and never would pull a gun on anyone over a fishing spot. However, having worked in that industry for many years, I can assure you there are quite a few folks out on the water that have the weaponry, attitude and mixed with the wrong conditions (day full of drinking beer in hot sun mixed in with someone running up their stern to swipe their number) and it all adds up to a tragedy.

I don't have a dog in this fight anymore as I pretty much fish for flounder these days as I got burnt out on deep sea fishing. Running two day trips can do that to you. 

All I'm saying is that it's stupid to not take into consideration where everyone is coming from. Yeah, it may be well within your right to do or say anything you want, but it's not always the best idea to do so as you don't know who you are talking to. 

That hot head may be in the wrong when he blows a few holes in your boat, but the fact is your boat still got lit up. Was it worth running up on him for a "spot"? 

That's all I'm saying. You need to cool your horses, you attacked me for no reason for simply sharing with you what I have seen. What if that guy had just found out the night before his wife was sleeping with his buddy? Then you put 12 beers in him, dehydrated, with his buddies (mob mentality) on a spot he "thinks" is his and here you come up crowding him.

At this point, he's no different than a dog mentally with a bone. 

I'm not like that, but plenty are so all I'm saying is don't risk that for a spot no matter how righteous you think you are. In their mind you are wrong and they won't be thinking logically!

Logical people aren't the ones shooting holes in boats so you can't expect them to act logically. So don't be surprised when they do something to you that makes no sense.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Wasn't really directed at you, bro. I just hate it going out and feeling like I am going to die or that I want to die because of aggressive people. It's true... You never know who you might run into. Could be a criminal or some guy out on the water formthe first time with his kid. It's the problem of a shared resource.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Back to the original thread. CAPTAINS I think everyone here can agree that we enjoy reading the posts of a successful day of fishing, and I for one soak up every tip I read. Thanks and keep it up.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

FLbeachbum said:


> Back to the original thread. CAPTAINS I think everyone here can agree that we enjoy reading the posts of a successful day of fishing, and I for one soak up every tip I read. Thanks and keep it up.


+1,111,111
And to think, someone would really (think about) pulling a gun and shoot at someone over a stupid Red Snapper, or any other fish is so STUPID! Good LORD MAN! think about it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I love the reports and reading them. I don't see how anybody could feel threatened by online reports and pictures.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

"post to many reports"....do you mean too many ...or to many


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Realtor said:


> +1,111,111
> And to think, someone would really (think about) pulling a gun and shoot at someone over a stupid Red Snapper, or any other fish is so STUPID! Good LORD MAN! think about it.


No kidding Realtor, but follow the news and people are killed over less in this country every single day. One thing you learn watching all this craziness is it doesn't matter if it made sense why they killed you, you're still dead. So it's best to avoid putting yourself in a situation that increases the chance of something like that happening. For instance, just this past week by my house (we live out in west Mobile where it's considered pretty easy going, little crime etc.) and I come home from work last week to find traffic at a dead stop. Keep in mind, I live out in the county, 7 miles from the Miss. line so this never happens.

Here's the story. Some kid, 18 years old is 40 miles from home for some reason and stealing a bike. The dad sees the bike, recognizes it as his son's and tells the kid to get off the bike and give it back. Kid pulls a .45 and starts shooting! Not only at the dad but pops off a few rounds at some people watching this by the nearby country store! Dad then pulls a gun and blows the kid away killing him right on the street.

So here you had bullets flying around that could've killed any number of people and it all started with a bike.
http://www.fox10tv.com/dpp/news/crime/one-shot-at-dawes-johnson-rd-intersection

Rewind the tape and neither the kid nor the dad knew the other was packing heat so anyone could've ended up dead in this one.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Well since about 10 people have asked me if I was the one complaining about the fishing reports and Josh left me out of the list, I just wanted to make it known that I'm not the captain in question here. We try to post as many reports as possible and this forum has tremendously helped our businesses over the years...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Chris Phillips said:


> Well since about 10 people have asked me if I was the one complaining about the fishing reports and Josh left me out of the list, I just wanted to make it known that I'm not the captain in question here. We try to post as many reports as possible and this forum has tremendously helped our businesses over the years...


You guys post great reports all the time.


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Personally, I try to avoid "Private Spots". I bought into a couple, had a few given to me. I prefer to anchor and the people who gave the spots to me or who I bought into with don't like to anchor. Nothing like trying to drift and fish over a pyramid when the current is ripping and the seas are 2-3 feet!

So anyway, there are way too many Awesome public spots within 20 miles of the pass for me to try and figure out someone's "private" spot. 

Back to the main question, I love reading other peoples reports, not just to hear about the fish that were caught but to hear the weather conditions, the water clarity, oil vs. no oil, sharks, etc.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm really glad to know that you guys enjoy the reports. I enjoy writing them and I love sharing info! The reports are a service I supply to my clients, A personalized report with pics for every trip and I email them the links to all the places I post the reports. 

Thanks for the support and the opportunity to promote my young business!!!!!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

How about this for an idea?

Add an Inshore -"*Captains Catch of the Day*" section, or whatever you want to call it. The inshore reports have been pretty much dominated in the past year with a "*Pimp My Ride*" mentality, so maybe separate them from the average Joe.... maybe more average guys will post if they're not competing with the Captains, who knows?

Personally, I don't think any Captain made a statement that the reports were making them look bad, I think that was just someones interpretation of something they heard and they don't like the person so they started some 'sh&t here on the PFF.

I mean, look how this thread went from inshore to offshore spots and people maybe shooting someone????

Like a customer said to me a couple of weeks ago......

*GOD IS GREAT*

*BEER IS GOOD*

*AND PEOPLE ARE CRAZY!*

:yes:* :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :no: :thumbup: :blink: :001_huh: *


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I've learned a lot from the reports and I'm sure everyone else has also. I have been under the impression this whole time that learning and meeting people was what these forums were started for. 

Chris V, you got to tighten up on yours a bit. I can't learn if you don't type.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I am also glad to hear that most of you enjoy our reports. Our reports are really the best advertisement for our business. This forum helps pay my bills and I am very thankful and blessed that we have the privilege to post our reports and share our information with such freedom. It has nothing to do with an "EGO" thing for any of us. Most of our reports are our clients holding up a bull red, a few spanish and maybe some trout. I certainly don't think of those fish as something to "boast" about. That's Just Silly! 

Thank you to everyone that supports us and enjoys reading our reports. We are on the water all the time so we have some very good information to share with everyone that reads this forum. All of the captains I have spoken with feel the exact same way. We love the PFF and think it is a great asset to our business. I wish I had time to post more. Thanks for helping us out PFF! 

Capt Brant


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*too many post*

Really? We all, well maybe with the exception of the one complaining, enjoy reading reports from no matter who post them. The thing is al though all the captains I know and have come in contact with will go out of their way to help you improve your fishing, I'd just about bet that all of them are leaving out just enough to keep from giving away the exact location of "their" secrete spot and rightfully so. After all it is their livelihood


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*Too Many Fishing Reports ?????*



Brant Peacher said:


> I am also glad to hear that most of you enjoy our reports. Our reports are really the best advertisement for our business. This forum helps pay my bills and I am very thankful and blessed that we have the privilege to post our reports and share our information with such freedom. It has nothing to do with an "EGO" thing for any of us. Most of our reports are our clients holding up a bull red, a few spanish and maybe some trout. I certainly don't think of those fish as something to "boast" about. That's Just Silly!
> 
> Thank you to everyone that supports us and enjoys reading our reports. We are on the water all the time so we have some very good information to share with everyone that reads this forum. All of the captains I have spoken with feel the exact same way. We love the PFF and think it is a great asset to our business. I wish I had time to post more. Thanks for helping us out PFF!
> 
> Capt Brant


Could not have said it better myself. :thumbsup: Now lets see those spanish from today! LOL


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Lol the Spanish have for sure been thick!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

If your


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

reports are


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

like this


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

then yes!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

If not, NO. Post em all


----------

